# Building a shooting tower



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Its been 1 1/2 years since I started....but its finally under roof with some help from a good friend......the base I did by myself.

.


----------



## Littlelunker (Mar 20, 2009)

nice looking, plenty of room to get a good shot, good and sturdy too!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, that's a nice tree house there! In case the wife get's cranky. LOL


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

So is that a one bedroom or two? Can't tell from the studwall layout. LOL Nice digs. Should be a comfy season or two spent in there.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Its 8ft X 16ft.....8ft X10ft inside with a 8 X 6 porch........8ft tall at one end and 6 1/2 at the other....12ft off the ground...will have a samll propain heater and portable potty(for the long days)


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Now I don't want to hear any complaining about the cold butt heavy winds this winter!! LOL Nice place. Hope you have a blast using it!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

buckeyeguy said:


> Now I don't want to hear any complaining about the cold butt heavy winds this winter!! LOL Nice place. Hope you have a blast using it!


I will be putting some hold down cables on the sides to the bottom of the trees.... for the wind 
I've seen 2 nice bucks go close to it....I was in another stand....and will be moving to the other stand next time there.or the house...


----------

